

Ask HN: please review my project - Landslide on the web - IgorPartola

Recently I used Landslide (https://github.com/adamzap/landslide) to create a presentation for a talk I gave. I thought it was really neat, but having to install it was an obvious barrier for a lot of users. So I decided to put it on the web. The result is LetSlide: http://letslide.com.<p>Please let me know what you think, which features of Landslide you would like to see made available and if and how you would use such a thing.<p>Thanks!
======
jameswyse
Letitslide: <http://letslide.com> Landslide:
<https://github.com/adamzap/landslide>

This looks like a good resource, cool!

My problem (and this is probably due to landslide) is that you can't easily
navigate through the slides with a mouse or trackpad. You can scroll but it's
very hard to accurately land on the slide you want. Prev/Next links would be
nice!

~~~
IgorPartola
Landslide does have some themes that come with it, but more can be created.
One of the features I am contemplating doing is to add the ability to modify
themes, host your own, choose pre-existing ones, etc.

------
JoachimSchipper
This looks nice. One hint: add a link to a finished presentation on the front
page, or you'll get lots of people (like me) who click "save" just to see what
the result looks like.

------
znt
Wow this is is good. Can I embed images by providing links? Or videos?

~~~
IgorPartola
You can embed images. They will get transformed into data URLs. The final
product is a single stand-alone HTML file. The only caveat is that the image
has to already be on the web somewhere. Haven't tried videos yet. Might be
better off with just a link to YouTube for those.

